

Notebook consideration - ibotty

hi,&#60;p&#62;i am looking for guidance regarding a replacement for my recently broken thinkpad x41. i tried to get a grasp on what the market has to offer, but somehow my requirements do not seem to be mainstream. i hope someone here might have a nice tip or some information on upcoming products (so that i can happily buy a netbook for the time in between.&#60;p&#62;my x41 was pretty nice. it has a 12"-screen with a useful 1024x786 pixel² resolution. it is pretty small and light. its keyboard is fantastic (for a laptop keyboard). it was not very fast, but was okay for occasional surfing and sys-administration work. i really liked the trackpoint.&#60;p&#62;now, time passed and i'd think the market should offer some improvements to that old notebook: a nicer pixel density would be great, longer battery life. i'd really like to keep that or a very similar form factor. it must also not be from apple (various reasons).&#60;p&#62;oh. and i will run linux. that means it should not have a pouslbo gpu or anything very exotic. (that won't disqualify many notebooks i think)
======
andyjpb
Have you considered the Thinkpad X220?

~~~
ibotty
yes. but it has only a 1366x768 resolution. it is not that cheap (not very
expensive either), but too much with only such a display.

i have also considered the x121e, but it's a tiny bit too small for my taste.

